
Google Profits From Illegal Sponsored Ads in UK - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/uk/2012/01/10/google-may-eventually-remove-illegal-ads-but-it-still-keeps-the-profits/
======
calciphus
I've seen this story bubble up a few times and it just never matters. It's
been trumpeted by people who are trying to claim Google (or other web
companies) should be more proactively censoring. Occasional ads getting caught
and removed isn't enough apparently - they should be proactively enforcing the
worlds laws without judge or jury?

The RIAA/MPAA keeps the money from suing companies and individuals who
fileshare. They don't return any of it to the actual movie producers who's
content was infringed. Seems like a far bigger problem to me.

Who exactly do you think they should refund the money TO?

